# Nettoyage de clavier (apple) !...



## docteur-emett-brown (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour , quelqun aurait il une astuce ou un remede miracle ou meme une recette de grand meme pour nettoyer l'interieur de mon clavier.?
Deja, est ce possible d'ouvrir le clavier apple?
Moi jai un imac G4 "17", et donc au dessus des fleche , sous le plexi, j'ai plein de salopries...


----------



## GLX (2 Juin 2004)

j'ai nettoyé le mien dernièrement : il faut une petite clé (thorx, je crois) pour enlever les vis et après de l'habilité pour déclipser les deux parties transparentes sans rien casser...
J'en ai aussi profité pour enlever toutes les touches (nettoyage avec de l'alcool à bruler).
bon courage.


----------



## docteur-emett-brown (2 Juin 2004)

merci, peux tu me dire ou tu as trouvé cette clé?


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2004)

Si tu as un pb pour trouver cette clé ou que tu n'as pas l'âme bricoleuse (ou aventurière) tu vas à la station service la plus proche et un gros coup de soufflette ; reste plus qu'à finir à l'aspirateur !


----------



## GLX (5 Juin 2004)

docteur-emett-brown a dit:
			
		

> merci, peux tu me dire ou tu as trouvé cette clé?


dans un magasin de bricolage, je pense; en fait un tounevis avec un jeu d'embouts de toutes formes et tailles. Dans le doute tu vas au magasin avec ton clavier et tu demandes au vendeur le modèle ad hoc.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2004)

Attention aux souflettes dans les stations service et garages...souvent l'air soufflé est gras!

Il vaut mieux acheter une bombe d'air sous pression (dans tout bon magasin d'informatique, photo....)


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2004)

Il vaut mieux en effet emmener le claivier au magasin de bricolage pour trouver le bon embout de tournevis.... car c'est effectivement des embouts torx, mais dans des dimensions en mesures anglaises (et non métriques)


----------



## ice (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si l'on peut enlever les touches des claviers apple, parce que le mien a pris un peu la poussière et je voudrais le nettoyer. Donc je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'enlever les touches pour pouvoir les nettoyer une à une


----------



## Apca (29 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Oui, pas de probleme, tu sais les enlevers. 

(Vive Linkin Park  )


----------



## ice (29 Juillet 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Oui, pas de probleme, tu sais les enlevers.
> 
> (Vive Linkin Park  )


 Heu...et bien en fait, non je ne sais pas les enlever. Donc: Comment dois-je faire pour les enlever avec précaution?

Et... Linkin Park, il n'y a que ça de vrai.


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux aussi passer un chiffon humide sur l'ensemble du clavier et finir avec la soufflette de la station service du coin


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2004)

En complément pour ouvrir les claviers c'est avec une Clé mâle Torx® 

Par exemple, dans le catalogue Facom...

Enfin, voir un revendeur d'outillage.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Novembre 2004)

Très léger avec l'aspi


----------



## danielpdlf (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

*Qui pourrait me prêter une clé* ou un embout *Torx* (envoi et retour rapide par La Poste) *convenant au démontage du clavier blanc/transparent du Mac Mini *(dimensions anglaises ?) sur le secteur de *BELFORT* ?
Demande sérieuse.

Merci d'avance.

danielpdlf@laposte.net

>>> http://danielpdlf.cabanova.fr/


----------



## Baracca (18 Septembre 2009)

Je dépoussière ce topic, car après une petite recherche c'est le seul qui peut s'en rapprocher.

Pour ce qui est de nettoyer la souris, on a tous plus ou moins compris, frottement de la bille sur une feuille de papier, dessus de celle-ci surface lisse donc, un coup de chiffon humide suffit, mais pour le clavier ... ?

Car, pour la partie alus, ok un petit coup de chiffon humide et c'est nickel, mais pour les touches 
Surface de celles-ci légèrement rugueuses, donc il ne faudrait pas utiliser un produit trop agressif (car chiffon humide ne suffit pas) pour enlever la "crasse" (meme si je me lave les mains avant  ) qui s'accumule peu peu, mais sans enlever les inscriptions imprimées.

Donc, si vous avez une soluce, j'suis preneur


----------



## hairquatercut (18 Septembre 2009)

danielpdlf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> *Qui pourrait me prêter une clé* ou un embout *Torx* (envoi et retour rapide par La Poste) *convenant au démontage du clavier blanc/transparent du Mac Mini *(dimensions anglaises ?) sur le secteur de *BELFORT* ?
> Demande sérieuse.
> ...



Tu trouveras de petites trousses Torx chez ton Casto du coin.


----------



## Baracca (23 Septembre 2009)

Tout le monde a son clavier qui reste propre


----------



## berckques (24 Septembre 2009)

moi j'ai un clavier métallique + pavé numérique que j'ai nettoyé à l'alcool eh bien il est mort.
heureusement qu'il était sous garanti et j' ai pu le changer sans probleme.
Sur le nouveau je n'ai pas enlever le plastique de protection mais c'est vraiment chiant.
J'ai lu quelque part mais je ne sais ou qu'il exite une protection pour clavier si quelqu'un peut me renseigner la dessus

@+


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

danielpdlf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> *Qui pourrait me prêter une clé* ou un embout *Torx* (envoi et retour rapide par La Poste) *convenant au démontage du clavier blanc/transparent du Mac Mini *(dimensions anglaises ?) sur le secteur de *BELFORT* ?
> Demande sérieuse.
> ...




le mac mini a un clavier maintenant ????? :love:


----------



## Kr15 (10 Octobre 2009)

Pour protéger le clavier, essayez en mettant un film alimentaire plutot que le plastique d'origine.


----------



## KERRIA (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

c'est une clé ALENE de 1,3 donc pas dans le commerce de bricolage ou alors si pressé tu en modifie une de 2 c'est faisable..

Enlever les touche : 
-si 2ème clavier c'est bon
-si pas 2ème clavier prend une photo du futur démonté
-un large tournevis et effet de levier mais pas comme une brute...
Dévisser les vis apparente en dessous...et celle caché par l'étiquette..eh oui faut la percer cette étiquette
Après c'est relativement simple tout peut être parfaitement nettoyé..le pied..
Un endroit sensible la touche VERROUILLAGE MAJUSCULE...ne pas perdre la LED très petite..

Visite également ce site

http://www.sterpin.net/dossiers.htm#G4

A+


----------



## Cyn (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde!!
Je déterre un peu le topic pour vous poser une petite question.
Avec quoi je peux nettoyer les touches du clavier de mon Imac alu? Elles noircissent et ça m'énerve..

Bonne soirée à tous et à bientôt!


----------



## Cyn (4 Mai 2010)

Personne n'a un tuyau?


----------

